# I hate Embroidery Stabilizers/Backing



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

As an end user, I have to say I hate these scratchy white embroidery backings called stabilizer. Since I'd like to get into making embroidery, I want to find out what conditions are necessary to leave out the stabilizer?

Thick material, wide stitches, add some applique for stability instead? What does it take so I don't have to use that stuff?

Thanks much!
Nadine


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, you're going to find that it is a necessary part of getting embroidery to sew out well. Only on the thickest of fabrics can you usually get away without using it, and on some caps. There are many types, not all is "scratchy" but you have to use what works.

We'd all get rid of it we could... but we can't.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

It's part of the process sorry.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

You can always apply Fuse-A-Knit to the back side of the embroidery. It is heat applied and is much softer than the backing and is not as objectionable to wear


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Once you learn to accept it as a necessity, you can begin your search for one that suits your taste. Backing has come a long way and offer many that will challenge you to know it has been used.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a med/heavy cutaway from Fabrictex/Emblematic that's really soft. I use it for almost every "flats" job. They ship from Newark, NJ so they might not be the most economical supplier depending on your location but their prices are much better than the companies I've used that sell a full range of embroidery supplies. But, if you decide to use the Fuse-A-Knit that could be a selling point for you to gain customers with sensitive skin.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I am sure that there are ways to leave those stupid stabilizers out of the embroidery process. Is there anybody out there who has tried it with some success?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

You can use a washaway tearaway. It has a unique feel to it that most tearaways don't have. We purchase it by the roll from Morgan textiles. It can be used on knits if you have enough layers, but ripping it away has to be done gently or you stress the stitching. What is not removed dissolves in the washing machine. Even though we buy that pellon and use it on certain garments that require it, our choice is cutaway 90% of the time. It all comes down to embroidery quality, and cutaway gives you that consistently.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Most embroidered fabrics need cutaway stabilization to support the stitches through repeated washings. You can't judge whether a garment needs backing or not by how it looks just after its embroidered.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Machine embroidery has accepted practices like any other process. Being a pretty competitive field the smart ideas (miracles) soon become common practice. 

If you break the "Rules" (common practices) and get away with it you've performed a "miracle". 

But it's not a bad idea to start with learning the accepted practices before performing miracles.

Just a thought.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

n2mouse said:


> I am sure that there are ways to leave those stupid stabilizers out of the embroidery process. Is there anybody out there who has tried it with some success?


You can leave the stabilizer out of the embroidery process but you (and your customers) won't be happy with the end product.

I saw some embroidered kitchen towels at a discount store that had newsprint as a stabilizer. I'm betting the first time those towels were washed the embroidery puckered so badly you couldn't tell what the design was.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Even if you remove the stabilizer you'll still have the underside of the embroidery which can be ruff especially if there are lots of trims. You might prefer screen or direct garment printing.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I see the consensus is to include the stabilizer and I might bend to your experience at some point, but not until I have heard from people who have tried embroidery without using the stabilizers and heard the results, be they good or bad. 

I know I have bought a sweatshirt and a silk robe with embroidery that didn't have any stabilizers on them and clearly never did. The robe has been produced in China and maybe they have different embroidery methods there. 

I am attaching a picture of the dragon on the back of the robe.

Again, if it's best for the design, I will use stabilizer, but not until I have heard from people who have tried embroidery without it.

Thank you for all your responses, I appreciate them, even if I don't like them


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

You definitely have to use backing on material that shrinks at all. Have you washed and dried that robe? What material is it? Are you sure there isn't tearaway or some kind of dissolving backing in there? 

Also, I think it's safe to say that a lot of use here have tried not to use backing when we should have and gotten poor results. I've certainly tried it and learned the hard way not to take those kinds of shortcuts. 

For what it's worth, my clients never complain about the backing, so there are soft ones out there.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It may have had a tear away. We have used fuseable on some garments which can reduce the need for as much backing but it still needs to be there. We have done garments without backing. For something like a Dickies shirt it may look ok, for a knit like a polo, not a chance and for a dry fit shirt you will probably rip the shirt. 

One thing you can do is to use the backing and then put a fuseable mesh over it.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

binki said:


> One thing you can do is to use the backing and then put a fuseable mesh over it.


Great ideas, I will keep them in mind!

Thank you!


----------

